# LSBA Fall Hunting Classic Pop-up 3D Shoot



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

The Lone Star Bowhunters Association will be hosting the Fall Hunting Classic Pop-up 3-D Shoot at Bass Pro Shop in Katy on August 23rd; beginning at 10:00 a.m. to completion. The Pop-up Shoot will be a one day event. Qualifying and practice rounds are 10:00 a.m. to 3:00 p.m. and finals qualifying round and the finals will begin at 3:30 p.m.

LSBA Members

$20.00 per round adult
$10.00 per round Teen (13-16)/Pre-Teen (12-under)
$ 5.00 practice round

Non-Members

$25.00 per round adult 
$15.00 Teen(13-16)/Pre-Teen (12-under)
$ 5.00 Practice round

*RULES*

Scoring will be based on the animal target rings 12-10-8-5-0.

Shooters will have 15 arrows and will shoot 5 arrows per round.

a) A round will consist of five (5) targets totaling a possible 60 points.

b) A qualifying score will consist of the best (2) separate rounds shot sequentially for a total of ten (10) targets totaling a possible 120 points.

All Qualifying rounds must be shot by 3:00 p.m. Finals will begin at 3:30 p.m. the same day.

There will be 7 Divisions:

a) Advanced 
b) Female Bowhunter
c) Female Traditional
d) Male Bowhunter
e) Male Traditional
f) Teen
g) Pre-Teen

A dropped arrow may not be retrieved by anyone during the round at hand. It will be counted as a zero.

Equipment Failure:
a) If a shooter has equipment failure during a round and stops before completing the round, that round will be re-shot.
b) If the shooter completes a round and then discovers equipment failure that round's score will stand.

Counting the number of 12's will break all ties. In the case of identical ties, a shoot off round will break those ties.

After all qualifying scores are complete, the top ten shooters will be placed in a bracket format. The bracket format will be as follows:

10 vs 1
9 vs 2
8 vs 3
7 vs 4
6 vs 5

No range finding devices allowed in the shooting area.

Shooter may shoot practice rounds or a fun round for $5.00 with time permitting.

Any unsportsmanlike conduct will result in removal from the shoot and forfeiture of all entry fees.

Prizes to the top 3 winners in each division. Prizes will be BPS gift cards.

PM me for more information.

Come on out and enjoy the fun!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Just wanted to bring this back up to the top to remind folks to come out to the Katy BPS this Sunday and shoot with us. It is a great time and you will meets some really nice folks.

Derek


----------



## pipelayer2 (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll second how much fun these events are. 

However, be prepared for a healthy dose of Buck Fever (I'm addicted to the adrenaline rush). There is nothing like a timed pop up event to pack on the pressure. Makes for a very exciting event. Hope to see everyone out there.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Well it was a fun time and a bunch of folks showed. In fact there were so many, it ran late. The male bowhunters were still shooting when we left at 6:30, which made me glad to have shot in the Traditional class.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Here is a picture of my wife and I shooting our qualifying rounds. She did pretty good with the bow I made her and only a week of practice. I should have some more pictures of the event later I can post.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Looks like fun!!!!


----------



## STEADLY CHASING BLUES (Jun 27, 2006)

Thank's for posting that shoot Bountyhunter! I have been wanting to shoot one in the off season, but never could find out where any were held it was alot of fun. I was lucky enough to make it the finals, 1st round we tied and had a one arrow shoot off he shot an 8 and I shot a 10, 2nd round we tied and I skated by with two 12's to his one. On the first place round I guess I got a little intimidated by the guy with the high gloss bow, polished aluminum cams, three foot stabilizer, and 250$ arrows and me with my dusty, rusty drenalin, 75$ arrows and my hawg lite stabilizer second wasn't that bad for my first 3D shoot. Thanks again.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

STEADLY CHASING BLUES said:


> Thank's for posting that shoot Bountyhunter! I have been wanting to shoot one in the off season, but never could find out where any were held it was alot of fun. I was lucky enough to make it the finals, 1st round we tied and had a one arrow shoot off he shot an 8 and I shot a 10, 2nd round we tied and I skated by with two 12's to his one. On the first place round I guess I got a little intimidated by the guy with the high gloss bow, polished aluminum cams, three foot stabilizer, and 250$ arrows and me with my dusty, rusty drenalin, 75$ arrows and my hawg lite stabilizer second wasn't that bad for my first 3D shoot. Thanks again.


That is great in your first go, congrats! I ended up 4th in the Traditional class, out of 3rd by one point. My own fault, the one miss I had costed me being in the money. I shot in the semi against the guy that won, and he was way better than me..... Glad you came out. LSBA holds a few of these each year, plus has info on others in the area. It is worth the membership, but you don't have to be a member to join th forum. Come on over and visit with us, I'm Bountyhunter there as well. http://www.lonestarbowhunter.com/forum/index.php


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Here are your Male Bowhunter winners....


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> Here are your Male Bowhunter winners....


Dena might take exception to that comment.  LOL


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Dena was helping Jack (next to her) hand out the awards. She actually shot with us in the Male Traditional class, I had to shoot against her in the quarters. The lady can shoot that recurve, I was lucky to surive amd make it into the semi. Jack is the president of LSBA and knocked me off for third in Traditional. Dena's husband Bobby took 2nd in Traditional class. Jack, Bobby and I were all pretty close shooting in the high 70s, the guy that won was scary good shooting in the high 80s low 90s. One of these days when I grow up I want to shoot that good.....


----------

